# Separating & what to place together in each tank?



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

I am having given to me another tank & I think it's a 40-45g? I know its not over a 55g but I think it is less, I haven't found out yet for sure? My question is based on having the 55g now & getting another 40g?
I currently house in the 55g the following:

1 Redtop Labidochromis Hongi Cichlid 
2 Bumbebee Maylandia Ornatus Cichlid 
2 Iodotropheus sprengerae, Rusty Cichlid 
1 Lemon Yellow Labido Caeruleus Cichlid 
1 Burnt Orange Blotch Peacock Cichlid? 
1 Orange Blotched Peacock Cichlid 
1 Auratus Cichlid 
2 Metriaclima callainos, Cobalt Blue Zebra Cichlid 
1 Melanochromis Maingano or Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Electri Blue Johanni) Cichlid? 
2 Maylandia estherae, Red Zebra Cichlid 
1 Pseudotropheus Ice Blue Red Top Zebra Cichlid 
1 Pseudotropheus Ice Blue Zebra Cichlid 
1 Aulonocara Fire Fish Cichlid? 
1 Strawberry Peacock Cichlid 
1 Blood Parrot 
3 Yo-Yo Lohachata Botia Loach 
1 Golden Zebra Loach
Most of them are Males with exception of 4 for sure & then I have 4 small ones that can't say yet?

If I am able to get the other tank & place specific ones with each other, what are the best ones to put together in each tank of what I have AND if there is something that I should eliminate all together?

I recently had discovered that the Bumblebee gets up to 8-10 inches & can be quite agressive! So I'm not wanting to keep them at all. Also that I should get rid of all the peacocks with maybe exception of 1. So if I do replace the Peacocks too plus the Bumblebee, that would make a total of 6.

So with keeping that in mind I am wanting to ad a Albino Socolofi definately & hopefully the Makonde Williasmi & Saulosi Taiwan Reef. One of each.

So if you could give me any advice on whats the best thing to do, I would greatly appreciate it?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will need the dimensions of the 40G. They are often 36" x 18" so will be limited in what you can stock. I would not do all male in this tank. Maybe the rusties, and add some females.

For all-male in a 55G I would shoot for 10 individuals and no look alikes. So one blue barred fish...either hongi or saulosi. One yellow fish, either labs or williamsi.

All the Metriaclima may fight but since you have them you can try: red zebra, ice blue, callainos.


----------



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

Of the 2 Red Zebra Males one is more of a bully than any other & he is my least favorite. So I have no problem in rehoming him! The 2 Cobalt Blue Zebra are Female & do well with the others. All the Zebra's the Red, Ice Blue & Cobalt have been together about 2 ears in that tank & do well together except for that one Red bully! 
The Hongi is young almost 2 inches & have had him 2 weeks. He is very dark in body, mostly brown looking & has a golden colored top fin. His coloring hasn't changed much except that his top fin has gotten the golden color. I wish I knew if it was a There aremale, that's what I'm hoping for!
I had just gotten the Yellow Lab, Hongi, Rusty's & Bumblebee's all 2 weeks ago together & all are doing well with all the others except the Yellow Lab is the bully of the 7 inch Blood Parrot! So I'll have to do something there? Also I will trade off the 2 Bumblebee's since they will get so large. I would like everything to stay under 6 inches ideally.
Should I get rid of all the Peacocks? There are 2 of the 4 I really like but 1 I'm partial to?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once you start changing things, you might find the pecking order changes, for the better or for the worse.

I would decide what you want in each tank and stock accordingly (guidelines above). It can take 8-12 months for the fish to mature and for you to be able to make decisions about how they get along.

I don't see the blood parrot or the peacocks working with mbuna long term. Are the mbuna the ones you want to keep?


----------



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, definately! So in the smaller 40g tank what would be best to have I would want at least 2 or possibly 3 types & then I can do the 10 Species in other tank.
I suppose when you say 1 barred species that include 1 of either a Hongi, Saulosi, Demasoni, or Flavus?
Are there any other species that I need to just keep one of? What about color variety like Socolofi, could you have a different color of each?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depending on the dimensions of the 40G I am saying have one species only...and have 1m:4f for that tank.

One blue barred species...so flavus (yellow bars) would be OK except you don't have room for more fish.

One of each species and no look-alikes. So no...two socolofi would be expected to fight, even if one is blue and the other is white.


----------



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, I do understand that as of right now I do not have anymore room but if I make my decision of eliminating all the Peacocks & Parrot Cichlid, I will have more room. Plus I will be taking out the 2 female Cobalt Blues too.

I would be moving out the Rusty's into the smaller tank & in another topic you had wrote that Rusty, Yellow Lab, Blue Cobalts would be a nice mix. So could I put the yellow Lab with the 2 Rusty & 2 Female Cobalts in the smaller tank? I don't want to keep it with the Zebra since I read they'll tend to cross breed with them & I don't want that. That would be 5 in the smaller tank, plus could I put the female Auratus in that tank as well? I really like her! 
If I could make all changes at one time, there wouldn't be territoral disputes, if I change some of the cave structures around at that time too!

If I keep all male tank in the 55, I will have moved out the 2 Cobalt females, Auratus female, 1 Red Zebra, 4 Peacocks, 1 Parrot Cichlid, 2 Bumblebee & 2 Rusty!! Wow! That's a total of 13!

So when you stated about the Flavus being Yellow Barred, can I have the Yellow Barred with the Makonde too?
Are there any other Do Not Do Combinations for the all Male tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For 3 species of mbuna you would need the 55G which is 48" long. The 40G is likely 36" long. One species with 1m:4f. I would not put an auratus in a smaller tank...if anything they need a larger tank.

You don't want to do one-of-each in a tank smaller than 48".Which 10 are you keeping in the 55G? I don't see how you have room to add fish? Is that because the cobalts and auratus, etc. are female and you need to remove them?

The red zebra and the ice blues have the same problem as the cobalt...all Metriaclima.

Yes...if you change everyone around and the aquascape as well you CAN have World War III break out...even if you are doing it to help manage aggression. Especially if you keep fish that usually don't work well together (like 2 ice blues). It could happen that before they got along fine and a new aquascape or tank mate upsets the delicate balance.

If you have the hongi, avoid other blue barred fish.

For all male, one of each species and no look-alikes. It might help to ID the duplicates within a species if you list the scientific names. Metriaclima estherae, Metriaclima greshakei, Metriaclima callainos, etc.


----------



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, 1 Red Zebra Male, 1 Ice Blue Male, 2 Cobalt Blue females, 1 Auratus female, 1 Yellow Lab (?) all will come out plus the 1 Parrot, 2 Bumblebee, 4 Peacocks will go. That leaves my 2 Rusty's for the smaller tank.

That will leave in the 55g all 1 of each & all Male. That will be a Ice Blue Zebra, Red Zebra, Red Top Hongi (won't know if its a male for awhile) & Maingano. So you see that leaves only 4!

So now I have to be sure of what I get & try to get Males of whatever I decide.

You didn't specify though about if I got a Flavus can I have a Makonde Williamsi too since its a solid yellow?

I did have one question though bc I thought I had Psuedotropheus Ice Blue Zebra's? So how would I know the difference?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Someone gave you an old name. There is no Pseudotropheus ice blue zebra. Ice Blue is a marketing name. IME it is usually applied to Metriaclima greshakei.

Flavus and williamsi do not look alike, but williamsi may be too big/aggressive for a 55G. Maybe someone else will chime in with an opinion on this.

All male mbuna is a tricky tank, are you up for a challenge? With any all-male tank you need spare tanks and a rehoming plan. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library.

Mbuna are most often sold as unsexed juveniles...so it will be challenging to get all males.


----------



## Bernese (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok, you definitely gave me a lot to think about! If as you say, having the problem of sexing at time you get them & such?
Is there 2 preferably 3 different species I could put together having a mix of male & females such as the
Metriaclima along with the Iodotropheus, Labeotropheus, Melanochromis, Labidochromis, or Psuedotropheus that I could put together in a 55g?
If so, can you tell me which combinations of what will work best the Metriaclima & how balance out I should strive to keep them?
Hopefully this will be the last time I bother you with this & Thank you. =D> :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do the red zebra and the hongi and the rusties. Greshakei, Labeotropheus and Melanochromis I would not do in a 55G.


----------

